# Who wore it best? Pink or Shakira?



## -Chelsey- (Sep 14, 2009)

Talk about a red carpet fashion oops!

Both the lovely *Shakira* and the feisty *Pink* showed up to the 2009 MTV VMAs wearing the SAME dress.

Who wore it best?

I think Pink did. I'm not really digging Shakira's boots.


----------



## Karren (Sep 14, 2009)

The boots did it for me!!! Hot hot hot!!!


----------



## Anna (Sep 14, 2009)

pink. so not feeling the boots!


----------



## Adrienne (Sep 14, 2009)

Pink. Those boots are not doing it for me.


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 14, 2009)

I think shakira, but with Pink's shoes. Those boots are awful.


----------



## magneticheart (Sep 14, 2009)

Pink all the way.

She's amazing.


----------



## emily_3383 (Sep 14, 2009)

Pink, that dress doesnt look good in those boots in my opinion.


----------



## xtiffanyx (Sep 14, 2009)

I think they both wore it well, but Shakira looks super hot!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 14, 2009)

Well, they both look sexy.

Shakira's boots with the dress look a little "lady of the night"-esque to me, though.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Sep 14, 2009)

Pink!


----------



## n0silla89 (Sep 15, 2009)

i believe the fitting is better on shakira, but i agree... her boots were a no-go for me.


----------



## internetchick (Sep 15, 2009)

Shakira minus the boots. Though I would totally wear those boots for my husband lol!!





In private of course lol.


----------



## bella1342 (Sep 15, 2009)

I agree...Shakira, but with Pink's shoes.


----------



## -Chelsey- (Sep 15, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Snoofard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Shakira,Real Woman!I can't decide they both look fab! What exactly do you mean by real woman? Pink's not a woman?


----------



## FemmeBoy (Sep 16, 2009)

Definitely Shakira...and I actually like the boots


----------



## Ozee (Sep 16, 2009)

i think its a more flattering picture of shakira but i think pink wore it best.


----------



## daer0n (Sep 16, 2009)

Pink! i love her!


----------



## mebs786 (Sep 17, 2009)

They both look great but I dont like the boots...


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 17, 2009)

Pink for sure


----------



## Ricciolina (Sep 18, 2009)

When reading the title post - I automatically assumed I'd pick Shakira, but I'm going with PINK. The boots are... not my style. Shakira would've looked cuter with a pair of black wedges or stilettos.


----------



## Bec688 (Sep 18, 2009)

I wanna say Pink, but that is a seriously unflattering photo of her. She also looks like an oompa loompa - check out that tandoori tan!


----------



## greatnana (Sep 21, 2009)

Pink.. Don't like shakira's boots


----------



## ZsaZsa (Sep 21, 2009)

Pink cause I'm not liking the boots either.


----------



## UsHoa (Sep 21, 2009)

pink


----------

